
Report: Chinese hackers target Dutch-German defense company - ArtDev
http://www.nltimes.nl/2016/06/15/report-chinese-hackers-target-dutch-german-defense-company/
======
ArtDev
Crazy looking tank: [http://www.rheinmetall-
defence.com/en/rheinmetall_defence/pu...](http://www.rheinmetall-
defence.com/en/rheinmetall_defence/public_relations/news/latest_news/details_10624.php)

